# Filter sock inside another filter sock *awesomeness!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So ive always wondered if a high micron filter sock inside a super fine filter sock would make it last longer. I always came up with the conclusion that there shouldn't be any difference. That is until I finally tried it  I put a 4" 200 micron filter sock inside a 8" 50 micron filter sock and boom iv'e went from changing my sock everyday (because i was using only the 50 micron) To 3 days until a change.



Conclusion: Try it out


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

now if only they had a sock that would last a week


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

well I'm pretty happy with 3 days i have 6 sets of socks  I love having really clean looking water in my tank. I've been changing them every day for the last 8 months hahaha


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol now that's commitment. How about putting another sock and another sock and see how long that'll last?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I use those big thick white filter bags and change them twice a week. I was told by J&L that it take 3 days for the nitrates to develop so not to bother changing more often. Has anybody experienced this? I don't for for sure if does make a difference. 

AquaAddict


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

well if you leave a dirty filter sock it will eventually turn that dirty stuff into nitrates. The sock is to remove solids not for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

What kind of filter are you using?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Because I dont have socks I use three different nets that vary in meshes. Haha is that a word


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a place online that sells these types of socks in different combos. I will look to try to find it again.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmmm interesting I need some


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

A lot of people fail to see just what they are filtering out. It is not just junk, a lot of it is plankton and larger life forms vital to your reef inhabitants. sure we feed em, but i'd much prefer the variety they receive from letting these critters and plankton through in conjunction with the food i feed. Berlin Sumps go as far as to say that they refuse to incorporate socks in their systems because they are not needed. Ron Shimek even studied what they captured in one of this e-zine issues and many people who've read it decided to think of other ways to polish their water, or only use the socks for brief periods. The major source of a "dirty looking water column" is from air bubbles suspending small particulate that would normally settle, meaning that if you fix the air bubble issue, the particulate will settle on its own, which is why berlin sumps has such as hard stance on it.

So for now im set to solve my air bubbles  i used the right over flow system, now its just my skimmer being the pain


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm talking freshwater. I wouldn't use socks on a saltwater system


----------



## Barbie (Nov 20, 2012)

I think its a great idea to adjust a filter sock inside another filter sock. As it is very helpful in cleaning and filtering water in your tank. Which not only works more effectivelly but also saves a lot of time and cost inccured for the purpose.


----------

